# A newcomer with decisions to make... *



## MackLM (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi!

I am a new poster on this site.     My DH has had 4 SA's, each one progressively worse (from 10ml in Aug down to 1.4ml in Jan).  Despite my prayers for it to start miraculously going up rather than down - it's not happening and it's killing me not knowing why it's deteriorating.  He has seen an andrologist privately (Mr Hirsh - any others experiences?) and the only thing he could recommend was a course of antibiotics in case of infection, despite no symptoms.  He has had 2 hernias, on both sides, but any blockage that may have been caused has been dismissed as nothing can be done to unblock. 

We have had our first appointment at Basildon Fertility Clinic, Mr Haloob (is anyone else going there?) and I am awaiting an ultrasound and the dye test... which is a 9 month wait.  We'll def be paying the £200 to have it done privately!  But after that, I have no clue when we could be offered actual treatment?!?!?  I suppose it'll have to be ICSI with his sperm.  So I am really thinking about going private.  Our nearest clinic is Nuffield in Brentwood, but success rates seem better at Holly House, Essex.  I just want to do it now rather than be kept waiting for months, possibly years - I just don't know.  We can't really afford to go private, but the way I feel, i'd take out a loan/credit card - whatever it takes!  We'd probaby get only one go on the NHS and it usually takes more than one go anyway, so I feel we're probaby end up paying no matter what.

I suppose what i'm really asking is, is anyone else going through similar dilemmas?: your DH's sperm has got better after antibiotics; you have used the same clinics to the ones I've mentioned; you've decided to go privately when maybe you probaby shouldv'e waited for the NHS?  Just feel i'd benefit from having advice from others in similar situations.  Thanks you so much - I know this is a lot of info to be considering! 

MackLM xxx


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Hiya

We decided to go privately rather than wait for an NHS go primarily because we could not spply for funding until we reached the start age which at the time was over a year to go.  Although it did cost I felt that mentally I could not afford to wait until we may be eligible.  I do not regret doing this at all.  We also had the HSG done privately which cost £300 but we managed to get it the same day as our private consultant suggested it and again my sanity could not have stood the wait.  

As for counts they have been up and down in the past but essentially we never had his side investigated.  I do know we had an improvement due to regular acupuncture in my opinion.

Good luck in making your decisions.  I suggest that it maybe worth going through the anti Bs, maybe follow Marylin Glevilles plan at the same time and then have another SA.  I think this would take around 4 months if you can wait that long.

good luck

Clare


----------



## OJW (Dec 18, 2005)

MackLM - interesting to hear about your DH hernia ops, my DH had one last year and consultant said it could have affected his counts but didn't offer to do any tests.  My bloods came back fine but they said no dye test etc for me as DH count low it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi MackLM and welcome to ff

It really is a hard decision to make whether to go private or wait on the NHS - it depends on how old u are and how long u can wait i guess.

After investigations it shows i am all fine but hubby has 100% abnormal sperm so the only route for us is ICSI. Where i live we do not get free treatment on the NHS unless i am 36 and over - as i am only 25 this is not going to happen!! So we are looking at £3000 - its a difficult decision to make as we do not have this kind of money and probably wont for a long time yet.

Hope it all works out for u

Kate


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd agree with go private if you can afford it. We have been very lucky all the initial investigations happened quickly on the NHS but there is a further 1-2 year wait for IVF/ICSI here, and we were just not able to wait that long!!

The other thing I would recommend would be to look into getting some of your Dh's swimmers frozen sooner rather than later (we're doing that just now) just in case they continue to drop- hope they don't, obviously, but if they do then you've got a back up. You might be able to ask for that at your current fertility clinic, but it might be something you'd need to consider arranging privately. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Dannysgirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi MackLM

My DH has a low SC too and we were messed about for 4 years by the NHS doing untold tests on him and passing him from 1 department to another with all of them scratching their heads as to what has caused it but no one with a resolution to it.  We got so fed up we ditched the NHS and went to Holly House.  We wouldn't qualify for NHS ICSI because my BMI is well over 30 and never lickly to be that low.

Anyhow we both feel even though we had a failed attempt that going to Holly house is the best decision we have ever made and we are due to try again starting in 2 weeks !  Just so you know the waiting list for an initial consult at Holly House is 6 weeks but no delay in starting after that.

hope this helps
dannysgirl xxxxx


----------



## Fluffy Bunny (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi MackLM

I to have been seen at Basildon Hospital, I did not get to see Mr Haloob but his registrar, but she made us feel like a complete nuisence !!!  She asked "why" I had left it until the age of 38 before trying for a baby !!! My story is married in April 2004, DH diagnosed with Testicular cancer May 2004 testicle removed, been trying ever since with no luck, they told us Basildon could not help us and would have to refer us on to Bart's in London for ICSI as DH sperm count very low, I decided to call Basildon the end of January to check with Mr Haloobs secretary we had been referred, we were just sitting in pile of paperwork !!!! As she had been on holiday so thats another 10 weeks gone by !!!! It makes me mad.  Have been told 2 year wait for us that takes me to 40, so I am not waiting any longer and we are seriously thinking about treatment abroad, 

May be an option for yourself to, cheaper costs and combine with a break away to.  

Best wishes to you

Love Fluffy Bunny XXX


----------



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi MakLM;  I think going private is def. worth it for the less stress, who wants to hang about for years for the NHS during which time your life tends to go on hold!  Although, you should be able to get private treatment and still get NHS treatment as well, so you may be able to combine both.  Also, I wondered about the test they are sending you for, if you are going to have ICSI the state of your tubes shouldn't matter?  I was told none of that was necessary as we are having ICSI.  

FluffyBunny;  Poor you!!  I think your treatment has been awful and how dare they ask such a personal question!!  For goodness sake, anything could have happened.  Bl**** sanctimonious idiots!!  I don't blame you for being mad as hell with them!!  Good luck with your search abroad.  

Harps
x


----------



## Kemmanuel (Aug 21, 2007)

Hiya,

I live in Essex and have just been referred to Dr. Haloob. A  scan suggests I have PCOS but my blood tests are yet to confirm it. Is Dr. Haloob any good? I'll be meeting him for the first time in a couple of months.

How are you getting on with your TTC?
  
Best wishes Kem


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear about all the problems you are having.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Evening MackLM, welcome to Fertlitity Friends. 

Sorry to hear of the torubles you have been having conceiving. I can't really answer your questions about SA s
and antibiotics as I have no persona; experience. I am sure there will be plenty of ladies here who can though, adn will be only to happy to advise and support you.

I have left you a few links to check out:

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI - Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Clinic Reviews (search for Holly House and / or Nuffield) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Egg Share ~ *CLICK HERE

I have left you the link for the egg share board as this is something you may not have come across yet that you might want to consider to lessen the financial burden of private fertility treatment. It is not something that, emotionally, is suitable for everyone but with your age and fertility profile you would make an excellent candidate so it might be worth checking it out.

You can "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the location boards. This is especially useful to find people from the clinics you are looking to attend or with the same cons.  CLICK HERE FOR ESSEX BOARDS

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Friday (times vary), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.
 CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Loads of luck on your journey. Hope to see you around.

C~x


----------

